# 1st Annual Snowbirds Warmup at RC Excitement!



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

RC Excitement in Fitchburg, Massachusetts is proud to host the 1st Annual Snowbirds Warm-up race this weekend. RCE is a HUGE, flat, super-smooth ozite carpet track. Some of the fastest carpet racers in the Northeast call RC Excitement home. Even if you are not heading down to the Snowbirds, you can still come by and get ready for the Region 1 Regionals and the last leg of the New England Triple Threat. :thumbsup: 

Check out the RCE website at www.rcexcitement.com


----------



## rcexcitement (Jun 19, 2003)

*Fastest Carpet Drivers in the Northeast*

Thanks for the post Mike.

Holy cow, the house guys we have are fast. I seriously don't think there are better carpet drivers in the Northeast. We have a bunch of Nationally known A-Main drivers who will be heading to the SnowBirds to show there stuff. This warm up race is going to be great. The fastest guys putting done the fast laps right here at R/C Excitement.

Even if you don't plan on racing this event, you have got to come check out the action. Remember we'll open at 9am, sign ups end at 12 noon, and the battles begin at 12:30pm.

See you at the races,
Todd 
R/C Excitement
www.rcexcitement.com


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Todd-

RCE rocks!! 

See you this weekend.


----------

